# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузия и спондилолистез L4-L5. Нужна ли операция



## bagira--bagira (18 Ноя 2013)

Добрый день! очень нужна Ваша консультация по результатам МРТ моего мужа (33 года).

Заключение-МР-признаки грыжи межпозвонкового диска L5-S1, с миграцией книзу и относительным стенозом позвоночного канала. протрузии межпозвоночного диска L4-L5.Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника, спондилолистез L4,L5.

Что можете сказать по заключению? На сколько всё страшно? Нужна ли операция по Вашему мнению?


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2013)

*bagira--bagira*, здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, разместите имеющиеся снимки МРТ в своей теме.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/ - "Как разместить снимки на форуме". 


bagira--bagira написал(а):


> Что можете сказать по заключению? На сколько всё страшно?


Опишите, что беспокоит Вашего мужа, пожалуйста. Рекомендую заполнить Анкету боли в спине (можете скопировать её и разместить в своей теме) - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7432/

Буду рада помочь, обращайтесь. С уважением - Светлана.


----------

